# Sticky  Please make sticky: Installing Tubeless Tires WITHOUT Air Compressors-Secrets, Hacks and Tips



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I've gotten a little tired of re-posting this, but I feel it should be brought up a lot more often. This has totally changed the way I deal with tubeless tires. Going from air compressors and "charger" style pumps, to being able to do it with hand-pumps on vacation and any old floor pump. It's been a couple years now since I've used compressed air of any type. Maybe there should be a similar thread for hacks when using compressors, as I know a few alt methods there. 

I find the first video here to be the best. It outlines the technique a lot better. They go through a LOT of extra steps and things that I usually do not do myself...but it's good to know and understand them if it ever "gets to that". The first technique about sliding the lever around the rim stretches the tire to the point where it's partially set and from there it usually just pops right in place. I bought a bunch of different plastic tire levers when I first learned this...to see what worked best or what I liked best. Now I have my "favorite" tire lever that I use with this technique.






This one is an "updated" version of the first. It's still useful because there's a modified technique and another tenant of installing tubeless is having a plethora of options and techniques that you can go to, if needed. I feel overall though this video over-complicates it. 






About the technique in general, I've used it for skinny and fat tires. One issue I've had over the years with a mix of skinny and fat is on some rims the spoke holes end up being on the tubeless "shelf" and air can escape real easy around the tire. I've had to resort to using scotch tape over the holes when the tubeless tape was sunken in. This typically didn't happen the first time I set up the rim tape, but over time the holes would get "sunken in" and air would escape. There's a two-nozzle air compressor method for this, but I found by just doing this no-compressor technique and being real aggressive with it...I was able to make it work, and that's when even an air compressor wouldn't work. Sometimes lube is your friend...sometimes it lets the tire slide off the tubeless shelf too easy, I've seen both effects. That's why I'm not so hot on replicating all the steps in the first video, I've found 99% of the time they are not necessary. 

I did this at a trailhead with my mini-pump just to show a friend it works. I did it on the Whisky 50 this year when I changed out my race tires for regular trail tires...in my hotel room.

But I think this needs to be a sticky and maybe there are some other good contributions and methods/tips/tricks that not everyone is aware of. Again, the more of these you have, the less likely you will be beaten by a tubeless installation.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Will this technique work on my ebike?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Wrap your rim with enough layers of tape to form a good seal.

This weekend, I swapped my front tire and realized a mile away from the start (my house) that I put the tread on backwards. I could have ridden like that, but it drove me nuts. I removed the tire, turned it around, and reinstalled it, including my Nukeproof ARD insert, using only my fingers and a Lyzene mini pump. No tire levers, no CO2. Not bragging bout my skills, just saying that because my tire and rim fit so nicely that they are a cinch to remove and seal up.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Will this technique work on my ebike?


Definitely not!


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Will this technique work on my ebike?


This is an analog pumper thread


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Are e-pumps legal on this trail?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Wrap your rim with enough layers of tape to form a good seal.
> 
> This weekend, I swapped my front tire and realized a mile away from the start (my house) that I put the tread on backwards. I could have ridden like that, but it drove me nuts. I removed the tire, turned it around, and reinstalled it, including my Nukeproof ARD insert, using only my fingers and a Lyzene mini pump. No tire levers, no CO2. Not bragging bout my skills, just saying that because my tire and rim fit so nicely that they are a cinch to remove and seal up.
> View attachment 2012421


 And now we all know those are really bike workstands and not some kind of cruel exercise equipment!


----------



## Nonobear (11 mo ago)

I use the remove valve stem pump up tire until I hear that lovely sound then remove pump stick finger on valve, insert valve stem then pump up again.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nonobear said:


> I use the remove valve stem pump up tire until I hear that lovely sound then remove pump stick finger on valve, insert valve stem then pump up again.


What pump do you have that works without the valve stem?


----------



## JB450 (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Macharza (Jun 1, 2013)

JB450 said:


>


Great, you had a pump ready to inflate the tire. Now the car's tire was deflated. Is the car left in the parking lot with an empty tire? 😜


----------



## JB450 (Mar 31, 2019)

Macharza said:


> Great, you had a pump ready to inflate the tire. Now the car's tire was deflated. Is the car left in the parking lot with an empty tire? 😜


Don't use your own car. Use your neighbour's


----------



## JB450 (Mar 31, 2019)

I've used this method numerous times where the floor pump was unable to seat the tyre. 

Can safely inflate 2-3 mtb tyres on 1-2 car tyres easily.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JB450 said:


> I've used this method numerous times where the floor pump was unable to seat the tyre.
> 
> Can safely inflate 2-3 mtb tyres on 1-2 car tyres easily.


Really trying to keep the context of this thread to seating WITH a floor pump. The stuff someone can do without even owning a car. Using a car tire would be similar to using a tank or charger style pump.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've set up all of my road, mountain and fat bike tires tubeless with a floor pump without using the levers, as shown in those videos, to move the bead over to the edge. 

I've found that as long the tire bead is more or less is tight on most areas of the rim on both sides...once you start pumping the beads move over rather quickly and seal and the starts sliding over to the edge with every pump. 

I also remove the valve core to pump up the tires (allows more air volume) and I don't put in any sealant until the tires are seated. I have an Stans injector pump that I use.









Tire Sealant Injector


FEATURES: Allows for easy transfer of sealant from one tire to another Includes schrader valve core remover Dual threaded plastic adapter fits both presta and schrader valves Now with rubber seal for smoother operation DESCRIPTION: Graduated two ounce injector makes application...




www.notubes.com





Once the sealant is in, I put the valve core back in and pump up the tires. Been doing it this way for 7 years now and it has worked every time.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

prj71 said:


> I've set up all of my road, mountain and fat bike tires tubeless with a floor pump without using the levers, as shown in those videos, to move the bead over to the edge.
> 
> I've found that as long the tire bead is more or less is tight on most areas of the rim on both sides...once you start pumping the beads move over rather quickly and seal and the starts sliding over to the edge with every pump.
> 
> ...


What pump are you using that works without the core? That could be a good hack.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Jayem said:


> What pump are you using that works without the core? That could be a good hack.


Crickets...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jayem said:


> What pump are you using that works without the core? That could be a good hack.











JOEBLOW® FAT


The first floor pump exclusively designed for low pressure fat tire bikes. Massive oversized barrel is 1.5 times larger than standard floor pumps and delivers big air volume to fill fat tire bikes quickly. Low pressure gauge with pressure release button on hose head allows to adjust tire...




www.topeak.com





I just set up flowbeist and dunderbeist on the Specialized Stout fat rims last month using the method I mentioned above. The Specialized wheels are more or less a knock off of the HED B.A.D. rims.











This past spring I set up my mountain bike tires the same way on BTLOS wheels.









Coating Free Asymmetric 26.2mm inner width XC Trail shallow carbon wheelset - Btlos Bicycle


shallow wheels 26.2mm internal width combined with shallow, 18 depth and asymmetric design to create a stable, lightweight rim with forgiving ride qualities.




btlos.com





And did the same on the girls fat bike that has Mulefuts. Those were a littel more finicky but I did it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a Bell Air Attack 650 that I got at Kroger for about $15, it's been my go-to for at least 5 years. It does NOT fill without the core, but other than that, it's far higher volume than my Blackburn Charger, which has become utterly useless to me over the years. I've found the "charger" style pumps with air tanks that have to still flow through the presta-valve restriction flow LESS air than high volume pumps like my $15 Bell, so it's basically if I can't set it with my Bell, I damn sure can't set it with my expensive tank-Blackburn 

Identifying the HV pumps that don't require a core to fill/seat is important though. Those are super helpful.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> I have a Bell Air Attack 650 that I got at Kroger for about $15, it's been my go-to for at least 5 years. It does NOT fill without the core, but other than that, it's far higher volume than my Blackburn Charger, which has become utterly useless to me over the years. I've found the "charger" style pumps with air tanks that have to still flow through the presta-valve restriction flow LESS air than high volume pumps like my $15 Bell, so it's basically if I can't set it with my Bell, I damn sure can't set it with my expensive tank-Blackburn
> 
> Identifying the HV pumps that don't require a core to fill/seat is important though. Those are super helpful.


I didn't know this was a thing. I wonder if your pumps can be modified to work without a core. My Topeak Joe Blow works without a core and my cheap Blackburn from Walmart does as well. I will have to check the OneUp EDC Pump when I get home.


----------



## louiesquared (6 mo ago)

I am not sure if it is just a coincidence, but I have had better luck seating tires without a compressor on wider ID rims. I have a set of 24mm that are a no go without a compressor or airshot device. No matter what I try it never works. The 30mm rims on my last bike were easier but required a lot of adjusting the beads to get it to seat. My current 35mm rims took no extra effort to seat at all. All of these situations use different tires, but they were all Maxxis. As I stated, this may just be coincidence and is more related to the rim bed and tire bead.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sure there may be some problems with different wheel tire combos but I haven't experienced it yet.

My Tubeless setups are as follows...

Dunderbesst and Flowbeist on Specialized Stout Fat Wheels
Surly Bud and Lou on Mulefut Fat wheels
Continental Mountain King and Cross King on BTLOS carbon wheels, Stans Arch Wheels and Spank Oozy wheels.
Continental GP5000s on Bontrager Affinity Wheels


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't really find a difference with skinny/fat tires using the original methods posted. I do find that there are some unicorn setups where the tire bead is just the ride size to sit evenly in the channel and they can be set with a floor pump with no additional methods. These seem to be the situations people use when they say they fill with a floor pump, which is great, but once you are using a combo that doesn't do this, you are back to square one...unless you have some of the hacks in this thread.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

On a previous fat bike with different wheels than I have now....I had troubles...So I put a tube in the tire and aired it up to set the beads. Then I broke the bead on one side, removed the tube and was able to set it up tubeless with the floor pump.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Jayem said:


> What pump are you using that works without the core? That could be a good hack.


I have a Lezyne Gravel Drive Pro Digital that one side is normal presta thread on and you can flip the chuck part around and the other end threads onto valves with the core removed. You could also get the Topeak Tubihead and retrofit to your pump to thread onto coreless valves


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Reserve valves and you'll never need a compressor again. They are so nice and much easier to add air to your tire or to fine tune pressure. Sure seems like a lot of money especially if you already have valves, but compared to the cost of the bike and costs of wear and tear, etc., it's a drop in the bucket. For something that you are constantly dealing with on a mt bike, the price is worth it.


----------

